

Softsign - sign for documents on your mobile device - webmonkeyuk
http://www.softsignltd.com/

======
phlux
You know what would be an interesting e-siganture method; QR Codes.

You would have an app that would have some special info from you, a password
and a pin. The app would generate a unique QR code and URL for each signature.
A scan of the QR code would send the reader to the URL that is specific to
that document/signature such that it could be verified.

